# Welches ist das beste/seltenste pet?



## Melih (5. Februar 2009)

Moin Wow-Community,

Da ich vorhin im Thread "Welches Protz-mount?" war, dachte ich mir, was ist eig das beste/seltenste Pet in Wow?
Würdet ihr ein Süßes (zbs. Pandababy) oder lieber was Cooles (Mini-protodrache) oder doch lieber was ausgefallenes(Ratte, Stinktier) nehmen?
Schreibst im Thread was euer lieblings Pet ist (am besten mit Screenshot) und Welches pet ihr habt das für euch gut ist?


Ich selber mag lieber ein Süßes Pet.Mein Lieblingspet ist ein Hippogryphenjunges.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




(Das pet hab ich selber und bin sehr zufrieden damit)

Postet was euer lieblingspet ist!


Möge hiermit die diskussion des Süßesten/coolesten/seltensten Pet beginnen


mfg,
Ich :/


----------



## Berserkerkitten (5. Februar 2009)

Ich mag meine Kakerlake. Die können Allies zwar problemlos über ein neutrales AH kaufen, aber das macht kaum einer, weshalb ich damit doch ziemlich selten bin. Was wohl kein Wunder ist, bei ner Kakerlake. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meinen blauen Welpling und den Worgwelpen find ich auch cool.


----------



## Technocrat (5. Februar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Moin Wow-Community,
> Postet was euer lieblingspet ist!



Der Worg Welpe! Benutze ich seit Jahren, ist super-niedlich und seit WotLK kann er sogar apportieren! Suuuuuper!


----------



## Marienkaefer (5. Februar 2009)

Ich hab am liebsten meinen Dunkelwelpling und meinen azurblauen Welpling : )
Ich steh einfach auf Drachen hrhr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Den Worgwelpen find ich aber auch ganz niedlich ... Und den Blizzardbären.


----------



## Duciducduc (5. Februar 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Der Worg Welpe! Benutze ich seit Jahren, ist super-niedlich und seit WotLK kann er sogar apportieren! Suuuuuper!





wie apportieren? was meinst du damit?^^


mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (5. Februar 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Der Worg Welpe! Benutze ich seit Jahren, ist super-niedlich und seit WotLK kann er sogar apportieren! Suuuuuper!



Der worg welpe/Spinnenjunges sollte mich mir auch holen, dann hätte ich schon fast alle pets für das Stinktier


----------



## Brainfreeze (5. Februar 2009)

Vampirfledermaus, Frosti und der Geist des Sommers. 

Frosti ist seit dem Patch so klein wie die andren Drachen, weiß irgendwer warum?


----------



## Davatar (5. Februar 2009)

Ganz eindeutig mein kleines Kampfhuhn



Melih schrieb:


> Der worg welpe/Spinnenjunges sollte mich mir auch holen, dann hätte ich schon fast alle pets für das Stinktier


Kann man die eigentlich noch nachträglich erhalten, wenn man sie zu Classic-Zeiten zerstört hat?


----------



## Lil-Bounce11 (5. Februar 2009)

Mein Lieblingspet was ich seit knapp 2 jahren und mit lvl 20 etwa bekam is mein dr wackel


----------



## Yinnai (5. Februar 2009)

Brainfreeze schrieb:


> Vampirfledermaus, Frosti und der Geist des Sommers.
> 
> Frosti ist seit dem Patch so klein wie die andren Drachen, weiß irgendwer warum?



Weil er mir auf den Nerv ging, so 3-5 Frostis im Raid können übelst stressen.

Naja meine Lieblingspet ist mein Zähnchen oder Matschbrabl... den andern hab ich leider nicht.


----------



## The Future (5. Februar 2009)

mag mein Dunkelwelpling haben nicht so viele habe 1 Tag und 1 sekunde dafür gebraucht meine damit habe es 1 tag probiert kein pet habe nächsten tag das erste monster gekillt und was war drinn mein pet.


----------



## Avalanche (5. Februar 2009)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> Ich mag meine Kakerlake. Die können Allies zwar problemlos über ein neutrales AH kaufen, aber das macht kaum einer, weshalb ich damit doch ziemlich selten bin. Was wohl kein Wunder ist, bei ner Kakerlake.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kakerlaken bekommt die Allianz problemlos von einem NPC. Nix neutrales AH.

Ich mag meinen Pingu am liebsten.


----------



## The Future (5. Februar 2009)

Yinnai schrieb:


> Weil er mir auf den Nerv ging, so 3-5 Frostis im Raid können übelst stressen.
> 
> Naja meine Lieblingspet ist mein Zähnchen oder Matschbrabl... den andern hab ich leider nicht.


du machst inis mit leuten die ihr pet drausen lassen lol ich sag denen immer sie sollen ihr pet weg tun Jäger zählen natürlich nicht.


----------



## MadMarlboro (5. Februar 2009)

Duciducduc schrieb:


> wie apportieren? was meinst du damit?^^
> 
> 
> mfg
> ...



in dalaran kannst du dir einen apportierball, einen putzkübel und leckerlies für dein haustier kaufen... UND EINE LEINE^^


----------



## Avalanche (5. Februar 2009)

Duciducduc schrieb:


> wie apportieren? was meinst du damit?^^
> 
> 
> mfg
> ...



Apportieren = Stöckchen (oder anderes) werfen und zurückholen lassen


----------



## Avalanche (5. Februar 2009)

MadMarlboro schrieb:


> in dalaran kannst du dir einen apportierball, einen putzkübel und leckerlies für dein haustier kaufen... UND EINE LEINE^^



Im Ernst? Wo? ^^


----------



## Exomia (5. Februar 2009)

Also ich habe mehrere lieblings Pets kommt immer darauf an welchen Char ich spiele.

Mein Magier z.B. Phönixkücken passt da ich ein überzeugter Feuermage bin

Meine Hexe Fledermaus, da ich meinen Feinden gerne das Leben aussauge

Meine Priesterin Manawyrm

Mein Druide benutzt je nach skillung Grußelkürbis, Cornish Rex oder Blizzbären Baby ^^

und mein Schurle hat eine Ratte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thewizard76 (5. Februar 2009)

Ich finde mein Westfall Huhn am besten.
Damit läuft auch so gut wie keiner rum^^


----------



## Marienkaefer (5. Februar 2009)

The schrieb:


> mag mein Dunkelwelpling haben nicht so viele habe 1 Tag und 1 sekunde dafür gebraucht meine damit habe es 1 tag probiert kein pet habe nächsten tag das erste monster gekillt und was war drinn mein pet.



Ich hab das Farmen nach 2 Stunden aufgegeben...
Mir hat wer aus der Gilde meine beiden Welplinge gefarmt ^^


----------



## MadMat (5. Februar 2009)

moin

bei mir immernoch Fledermaus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Passend zu Char. Alternativ pack ich die Ratte aus. Und wenns mal wieder (im Alliraid) sehr lustig wird, dann
packen so viel wie möglich die (Raid)kakerlake aus. 
Ja, die gibts öfter. Viele Allis haben die anscheinend. Das Westfallhuhn benutz ich so gut wie nie. Bekommt man das noch? Habs mit anderm Char versucht,
aber ging nicht.

Grüße


----------



## Elda (5. Februar 2009)

Mini Tyrael sieht cool aus ^^ und ist ziemlich selten.


----------



## Technocrat (5. Februar 2009)

4v4l4nche schrieb:


> Im Ernst? Wo? ^^



Im Ernst - vielleicht solltest Du einfach mal shoppen gehen! Es gibt noch ganz andere Dinge in Dalaran zu kaufen, z.B. auch eine Spielzeugeisenbahn und einen Spielzeugzeppelin. Und bevor jetzt Sprüche kommen: ihr Männer müßt nicht immer nur eure, hm, Rüstung spazierentragen! Geht mal lieber mit uns einkaufen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chínín (5. Februar 2009)

Eule.....einfach sone simple einfache Eule und fertig, brauche keinen Kitsch, Ekel oder Bewunderung


----------



## MadMarlboro (5. Februar 2009)

4v4l4nche schrieb:


> Im Ernst? Wo? ^^



ich weiss nicht genau wo, beim stallmeister in nem gebäude drin - sry für die ungenaue info^^ - stadtwache fragen wo stallmeister is


----------



## Honkhorni (5. Februar 2009)

ich mag mein Schnapp (mini-Kroko) und den Kolumbus (mini-Strauss) =D


----------



## Marienkaefer (5. Februar 2009)

MadMarlboro schrieb:


> ich weiss nicht genau wo, beim stallmeister in nem gebäude drin - sry für die ungenaue info^^ - stadtwache fragen wo stallmeister is



Oder wie Wache gleich nach dem Tiershop fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (5. Februar 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Im Ernst - vielleicht solltest Du einfach mal shoppen gehen! Es gibt noch ganz andere Dinge in Dalaran zu kaufen, z.B. auch eine Spielzeugeisenbahn und einen Spielzeugzeppelin. Und bevor jetzt Sprüche kommen: ihr Männer müßt nicht immer nur eure, hm, Rüstung spazierentragen! Geht mal lieber mit uns einkaufen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


um shoppen zu gehen ist das RL da, und nicht WoW.
mein lieblingspet ist der Geisterhafte Schädel (http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=39973)


----------



## Zooman (5. Februar 2009)

also ich mag das pet zum 4 B-day von WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (5. Februar 2009)

madenhackerjunges ist nieedlich


----------



## Toraka' (5. Februar 2009)

yay besonders der name gelle?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich als Katzenliebhaber habe natürlich alle Kätzchen (bis auf das weisse) und pack die gerne mal aus und spiel mit einem, ach, Katzen sind so süss...


----------



## Technocrat (5. Februar 2009)

Hellraiser0811 schrieb:


> um shoppen zu gehen ist das RL da, und nicht WoW.



Soso. Und was versteht ihr Männer schon vom shoppen?


----------



## Sathoras (5. Februar 2009)

hab so viele lieblinge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber definitiv vorne der mini-diablo, das phönixkücken und seit heute der kleine protodrache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 achja stinker natürlich^^


hoffentlich hab ich bald die 75 zusammen fehlen nur noch 6 stück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cybereule (5. Februar 2009)

Sagt mir was ihr wollt, ich bleib bei beinem Blizzardbärenbaby, nicht selten aber schnuckelig <3
Vote 4 Bärchis 4 President!


----------



## Technocrat (5. Februar 2009)

Cybereule schrieb:


> Sagt mir was ihr wollt, ich bleib bei beinem Blizzardbärenbaby, nicht selten aber schnuckelig <3



Isses! Insbesondere wenn es sitzt!


----------



## Memeron (5. Februar 2009)

Phönixkücken FTW  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morcan (5. Februar 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Soso. Und was versteht ihr Männer schon vom shoppen?


Garnichts, und es ist vielleicht auch besser so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (5. Februar 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Soso. Und was versteht ihr Männer schon vom shoppen?


Gib mir ne Blackcard (Kreditkarte mit unbegrenztem Volumen die nur wenige Leute auf der Welt haben) und ich zeig Dir wie man shoppt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belsina5 (5. Februar 2009)

zurzeit bei mir die riesige Kanalratte
die ich am 2.2 inerhalb von 3 min geangelt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lokiss (5. Februar 2009)

ich finde meine kleinen Sporensegler sehr nett


----------



## Technocrat (5. Februar 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Gib mir ne Blackcard (Kreditkarte mit unbegrenztem Volumen die nur wenige Leute auf der Welt haben) und ich zeig Dir wie man shoppt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Lol, easymode, das kann ja jede/r! Trotz begrenztem Buget cool zu shoppen, das zeigt erfahrene Shopperin!


----------



## Davatar (5. Februar 2009)

Ja, nur ists dann für nen Mann schlicht uninteressant =)


----------



## Merphidros (5. Februar 2009)

ÖhM
Oke ich glaube pets haben nix mit shoppen zu tun...
Naja aus meiner sicht ist die Fledermaus und die Karkelake die absolut besten mOunts 

GREEEEZ Merphi


----------



## Thoryk (5. Februar 2009)

Mein Familiar der Kirin Tor.. aber nicht weil er hübsch ist, sondern §"%$!&§$ lange gebraucht hab den zu kriegen


----------



## Feuerkatze (5. Februar 2009)

Der Petbedarfsladen ist quasi beim Stallmeister mit drin. Hinten steht ja der Stallmeister und vorne ist dann der Händler für Leine/Putzeimer etc. 

Und bei uns im Raid sind es die Kerle, die die Eisenbahn stellen. Immer und immer wieder. Das ist quasi der Readycheck, wer daneben stehen bleibt ist wohl afk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (5. Februar 2009)

Merphidros schrieb:


> ÖhM
> Oke ich glaube pets haben nix mit shoppen zu tun...



Du hättest den Thread lesen sollen, dann wüßtest Du das wir Frauen wußten das man Zusatzteile und Spielzeuge für Pets kaufen kann...


----------



## Maugaran (5. Februar 2009)

das seltenste pet und meiner Meinung nach auch das coolste ist denke ich dieser kleiner Roboter dem man bei der Quest mit den Goblins erschrecken bekommen kann. Hab seit Release erst Einen davon gesehen


----------



## Honkhorni (5. Februar 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Soso. Und was versteht ihr Männer schon vom shoppen?



Wir müssen euch eure Sachen hinterherschleppen und euch durch die Stadt nachlaufen da lernt ma mit der Zeit was dabei xD


----------



## ChrischiB (5. Februar 2009)

erdnuss und flinky (glaub das es richtig ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Meatwookie (5. Februar 2009)

Thewizard76 schrieb:


> Ich finde mein Westfall Huhn am besten.
> Damit läuft auch so gut wie keiner rum^^


jupp vorallem gibt es kaum Hordler damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (5. Februar 2009)

Lurky = bestes und niedlichstes Pet ever  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seryma (5. Februar 2009)

Die Vampirfledermaus =)
und natürlich meinen Blizzardeisbären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (5. Februar 2009)

Also die seltesten Pets sind soweit ich weiß der Hyazinthara und der Ekelhafte Schlammling (Kartenspiel und so mal ausgenommen)


----------



## Marienkaefer (5. Februar 2009)

Maugaran schrieb:


> das seltenste pet und meiner Meinung nach auch das coolste ist denke ich dieser kleiner Roboter dem man bei der Quest mit den Goblins erschrecken bekommen kann. Hab seit Release erst Einen davon gesehen



Den Yeti?

Ja, der hat nur ein paar Aufladungen.. glaub 3 und ist nur 10 Min. da ^^
Hab meinen noch immer auf der Bank.


----------



## Skîpper (5. Februar 2009)

Also ich finde Kolumbus am besten...ganz besonders wenn er gerade austickt und in nem - für pets - riesen radius durch die gegend watschelt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (5. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oh ja, ich habe mal versucht ihn zu farmen. nach zwei wochen hatte ich die ******* voll. später habe ich ihn dann für 2 gold noch was im ah gesehen.


----------



## Technocrat (5. Februar 2009)

Honkhorni schrieb:


> Wir müssen euch eure Sachen hinterherschleppen und euch durch die Stadt nachlaufen da lernt ma mit der Zeit was dabei xD



Touché!

Und wo wir gerade bei Pets sind: gibt es eigentlich ein add-on, das einem das Minipet nach dem Zonenwechsel wieder auspackt? Am besten sogar, während des Reitens?


----------



## Aschenbringer Blazer (5. Februar 2009)

mein lieblingspet bis her war der " [Protodrachenwelpe] " der sieht einfach geil aus^^


----------



## Maugaran (5. Februar 2009)

Marienkaefer schrieb:


> Den Yeti?
> 
> Ja, der hat nur ein paar Aufladungen.. glaub 3 und ist nur 10 Min. da ^^
> Hab meinen noch immer auf der Bank.




ne nicht der ... aber bei der quest gibt es eine gaaaanz geringe chance das man son roboter bekommt .. heisst gleub ich Smokey... und war am Qualmen wie sau ^^

die größere version von lil smoky 

lil*smoky


----------



## Bodog (5. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

Für 85g im Ah gekauft DDD



Rhokan schrieb:


> Also die seltesten Pets sind soweit ich weiß der Hyazinthara und der Ekelhafte Schlammling (Kartenspiel und so mal ausgenommen)



Ne aber mein lieblings Pet ist immer noch Frosti !!! Und noch der Yeti!! Hab beide 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Bodog


----------



## Garagean (5. Februar 2009)

eindeutig mein Phönixküken.


----------



## kingkong23 (5. Februar 2009)

Phönixküken >all


----------



## Hylianlink (5. Februar 2009)

Ich hab einfach eine süße kleine blaue Motte, die seit etwa Level 20 mit mir herumschwirrt und schon so einiges erlebt hat. 
Vielleicht etwas seltsame Combo zu einen rumprügelnden Fury-Krieger, aber ich mag sie halt!!!


----------



## TheStormrider (5. Februar 2009)

Ich hatte bei meinem ersten Char das Glück Hyazinthara zu bekommen, damals wusste ich leider nicht was er wert ist. 
Tja jetzt ist es Soulbound, dabei mag ich diese pets gar net.


----------



## Sysa (5. Februar 2009)

Am schönsten finde ich es, wenn ich mit meiner Jägerin unterwegs bin und hab das passende Mini-Pet zum Pet ausgepackt ... den roten Drachenfalken und die Motte hab ich "im Doppelpack". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ansonsten ... klar, das Eisbärenbaby, Frosty, Flinky, Dr. Wackel und das kleine weiße Kätzchen ... je nach Char und Laune  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ratte und Kakerlake kommen auch immer wieder gut .


----------



## Technocrat (5. Februar 2009)

Hylianlink schrieb:


> Vielleicht etwas seltsame Combo zu einen rumprügelnden Fury-Krieger, aber ich mag sie halt!!!



So soll es sein und daruf kommt's an!


----------



## Marius K (5. Februar 2009)

Bei mir ganz klar:mein Wolpertinger sieht cool aus aber auch irgendiwe verrückt.


----------



## Birk (5. Februar 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Kann man die eigentlich noch nachträglich erhalten, wenn man sie zu Classic-Zeiten zerstört hat?



Ja bei den Stallmeistern (also die NPCs wo die Jäger ihre Begleiter lagern)


----------



## Davatar (5. Februar 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Ja bei den Stallmeistern (also die NPCs wo die Jäger ihre Begleiter lagern)


Aaaaaaaaaaaaahhh dankeee, dankedankedankeeeeeee, werd ich heut Abend gleich nachschaun gehn =D, da Keks für Dich!


----------



## Traklar (5. Februar 2009)

Da gibt es viele Pets, welche ich gerne mag, unteranderem Willy und das Phoenixküken. Aber mein Pet, was ich am meisten mag ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Besitze ich seit ich lvl 45 bin und ist seitdem nichtmehr von meiner Seite gewichen.


----------



## Gerasch (5. Februar 2009)

Thewizard76 schrieb:


> Ich finde mein Westfall Huhn am besten.
> Damit läuft auch so gut wie keiner rum^^





Syxx schrieb:


> jupp vorallem gibt es kaum Hordler damit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Als Hordler kann man den auch selbst farmen, man muss sich nur das benötigte Spezialhünerfutter besorgen.



Maugaran schrieb:


> das seltenste pet und meiner Meinung nach auch das coolste ist denke ich dieser kleiner Roboter dem man bei der Quest mit den Goblins erschrecken bekommen kann. Hab seit Release erst Einen davon gesehen





Marienkaefer schrieb:


> Den Yeti?
> Ja, der hat nur ein paar Aufladungen.. glaub 3 und ist nur 10 Min. da ^^
> Hab meinen noch immer auf der Bank.





Maugaran schrieb:


> ne nicht der ... aber bei der quest gibt es eine gaaaanz geringe chance das man son roboter bekommt .. heisst gleub ich Smokey... und war am Qualmen wie sau ^^
> die größere version von lil smoky
> lil*smoky



Wer den nicht bekommen hat kann sich von einem Ingenieur einen Mechanischen Yeti nachbauen lasen. Das Rezept für den Yeti bekommen die Ingenieure wenn sie das oben erwähnte Quest abgschlossen haben.


----------



## airace (5. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Endlich ist er mein , und ER wird auch bei jeder gelegenheit Rausgeholt ;-)

mfg airace


----------



## Flymo01 (5. Februar 2009)

Hi, 

also ich pack immer mal ganz gerne meinen Willy aus. 

Der stinkt zwar und pennt dann und wann ein aber ich mag ihn. Willy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (5. Februar 2009)

Flymo01 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> also ich pack immer mal ganz gerne meinen Willy aus.
> 
> ...



Willy's Eyebeam ist unschlagbar


----------



## KayaDiabolin (5. Februar 2009)

Frosti! Der kleine (zwar untote, aber egal) Drache ist sooooo süüüüüüss!! ^^

Ich mag das Pet aus der Collector's Edition sehr, und habe es ständig dabei.


----------



## Fumacilla (5. Februar 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Der Worg Welpe! Benutze ich seit Jahren, ist super-niedlich und seit WotLK kann er sogar apportieren! Suuuuuper!




Kann mein Q. Pido auch... :>

Mein Lieblingspet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (5. Februar 2009)

Ich find den Grimmling Flitzer voll süß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und selten ist er auch aber vorallem Süß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plaigor (5. Februar 2009)

ja aber der grimmlingflitzer is leider nur für allis erreichbar und für hordis unmöglich zu bekommen


----------



## Larmina (5. Februar 2009)

Plaigor schrieb:


> ja aber der grimmlingflitzer is leider nur für allis erreichbar und für hordis unmöglich zu bekommen


Hm.. kann sein weiß ned ob Hordis ned auch mit den Elfen da reden können?


----------



## firehawk14 (5. Februar 2009)

Mein schöner Dr. Pinchy (Flusskrebs) war schon toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mirror-egg (5. Februar 2009)

Am besten finde ich den Manayrm. Obwohl es auch ein paar andere coole Pets gibt.


----------



## Affe ohne Waffe (5. Februar 2009)

Ich hol bei jeder Gelegenheit meinen Mini-Diablo raus, auch wenns im Stealth beim PvP manchmal scheiße kommt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (5. Februar 2009)

lurky <3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das seltenste "normale" pet ist wohl der hyazinthara. so rar, das farmen sich nicht lohnt...


----------



## FonKeY (5. Februar 2009)

worgwelpen sind recht süß^^

oda der bär^^


----------



## Fus0n00b (5. Februar 2009)

Ich mag meinen Worgwelpen auch serh <3, aber genauso mein Krokko 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wusstet ihr, dass wenn Stinky und eine bombay Katze (sollte die ganz schwarze sein) nebeneinander stehen, dass sich das Stinkttier in die Katze verliebt und die dann wie wild durch die Gegend rennen? Disney lässt grüßen...


----------



## Stefge (5. Februar 2009)

FROSTI !


----------



## pitmen (5. Februar 2009)

Kolumbus FTW alles andere ist Valium...dieser kleine hat echt ne Dose Speed geraucht. 

[attachment=6712:magehdz.JPG]


----------



## RazZerrR (5. Februar 2009)

Blzzardbärenbaby/ Frosti


----------



## TKevWins (5. Februar 2009)

Ich mag meinen Q. Pido am liebsten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Beim 2. Valentinsfest in WoW hab ich den von der ersten Wache bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dichtoschuki (5. Februar 2009)

Duciducduc schrieb:


> wie apportieren? was meinst du damit?^^
> 
> 
> mfg
> ...


In dalaran gibts n Händer der Bälle und andres spielzeug für Pets verkauft..den ball zb kannste werfen und das pet holts dann


----------



## fraudani (5. Februar 2009)

Ich habe zwar einige, die ich ganz niedlich und/oder lustig finde. Aber zur Zeit gefällt mir meine riesige Kanalratte am besten.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (5. Februar 2009)

Danke für den Tipp mit dem Tierbdarfsladen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Technocrat schrieb:


> Soso. Und was versteht ihr Männer schon vom shoppen?


kommt ganz auf den mann an.



Davatar schrieb:


> Ja, nur ists dann für nen Mann schlicht uninteressant =)


Wenn man mit Freunden (und ohne Frau) shoppen geht nicht :-P


----------



## Sakeros (5. Februar 2009)

[attachment=6714:Kampfgeist.jpg][attachment=6713:Magische...usskrebs.jpg]Ich hab am liebsten meinen magischen Flusskrebs und den Kampfgeist


----------



## Sylvanas (5. Februar 2009)

Find den Mini-Tyrael eines der schönsten Haustiere, aber halt im Grunde net zu bekommen.

Ich lauf mitmm Kolumbus rum, is ziemlich selten, sieht nice aus und eines der wenigen Haustiere, welche sich bewegen.


----------



## Keller03 (5. Februar 2009)

Ich liebe meinen Waldfrosch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ohne den hätten wa damals kara net geschafft und heute naxx nur wegen ihm gecleart, drek thar geth auch auf seine rechnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
oder der grimlingflitzer is auch toll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Battletanker-Kargath (5. Februar 2009)

Bestes Pet ? Ganz klar:
Verfluchtes Andenken

Muss man einfach in der Tasche haben dann rennt es einem hinterher ^^ finds lustig




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Siehe rechts oben ^^)


----------



## jolk (5. Februar 2009)

Was habt ihr alle mit Mini-Tyrael? http://www.buffed.de/fileadmin/models/wow/...ocale=undefined .... sieht überhaupt nicht so aus wie der echte (welcher total toll ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) 

mmh naja btt: ich mag meinen Präriehund..nen Screen habe ich jetzt aber leider nicht parat


----------



## Sentro (5. Februar 2009)

Mein Lieblingspet? Der Geist des Sommers! Hat 350 Brandblüten gekostet, aber ich mag diesen kleinen Feuer-Irrwisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (5. Februar 2009)

am seltesten? 100% Hyazinthara, durchschnittlich 1900 kills bis zum drop, droppchance gen 0

mein favourit ist jedoch die schwarze tigerkatze



Fus0n00b schrieb:


> Wusstet ihr, dass wenn Stinky und eine bombay Katze (sollte die ganz schwarze sein) nebeneinander stehen, dass sich das Stinkttier in die Katze verliebt und die dann wie wild durch die Gegend rennen? Disney lässt grüßen...


ebenfalls möglich mit der oben genannten katze, ist mit bei einem rp event passiert


----------



## cjdjmage (5. Februar 2009)

Ich benutze immer meinen Kampfgeist oder die Spinne


----------



## Chief94 (5. Februar 2009)

ich finde den Jungen Grimlingflitzer und den Worgwelpen am besten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Janaki (5. Februar 2009)

Von den Tierchen, die ich selber habe, find ich den Wolpertinger am schönsten. Der sieht witzig aus und quietscht so niedlich, wenn man ihn anfasst ^^
Von denen, die ich nicht hab *schnüff*, find ich das Murlocbaby und den kleinen Frosti total goldig. =)


----------



## Aitaro (5. Februar 2009)

überzeugte frostmagierin mit dem winterhauchengel titel hat natürlich immer sein azurblauen welpling drausen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder dr. zwicky ^^


----------



## Kronas (5. Februar 2009)

Janaki schrieb:


> Von den Tierchen, die ich selber habe, find ich den Wolpertinger am schönsten. Der sieht witzig aus und quietscht so niedlich, wenn man ihn anfasst ^^
> Von denen, die ich nicht hab *schnüff*, find ich das Murlocbaby und den kleinen Frosti total goldig. =)


aber schön aufpassen, nur du und besoffene sehen den^^ auch erst vor kurzem bemerkt


----------



## xDeadherox (5. Februar 2009)

Wo issen der her?




Melih schrieb:


> Moin Wow-Community,
> 
> Da ich vorhin im Thread "Welches Protz-mount?" war, dachte ich mir, was ist eig das beste/seltenste Pet in Wow?
> Würdet ihr ein Süßes (zbs. Pandababy) oder lieber was Cooles (Mini-protodrache) oder doch lieber was ausgefallenes(Ratte, Stinktier) nehmen?
> ...


----------



## Kronas (5. Februar 2009)

xDeadherox schrieb:


> Wo issen der her?


1. nette fullquote
2. buffed datenbank
3. ist aus tcg


----------



## ---Neo--- (5. Februar 2009)

Finde den kleinen Elek (schreibt man das so?^^) namens Erdnuss, den man bei der Kinder woche bekommt am coolsten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (5. Februar 2009)

---Neo--- schrieb:


> Finde den kleinen Elek (schreibt man das so?^^) namens Erdnuss, den man bei der Kinder woche bekommt am coolsten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


doppel k 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grubsi (5. Februar 2009)

von denen die ich hab gefallen mir der kampfgeist, drachenfalkenjunges und der bär von blizz am besten. 
sonst gefallen mir frosti und lurky(wie bekommt man den???) am coolsten.


----------



## Melih (5. Februar 2009)

Sry für OT aber:


huhu!


hab gerade mein Cenarischen Kriegshippogryphen bekommen!!!


Sieht bei mein Tauren und mit mein hippogryphenjunges (wegen dem woltle ich das mount :/) einfach unschlagbar aus.



Bild:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







so ihr könnt mich jetzt für OT flamen oder wegen was anderes  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



ps: ja das ist ein Proll post!


----------



## Maltztrunk (5. Februar 2009)

Präriehund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crash_hunter (5. Februar 2009)

nach oben auf Melih zeig und sag: Poser, nice^^

mein lieblingspet ist eindeutig die schlange


----------



## Dirfska (5. Februar 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Kann man die eigentlich noch nachträglich erhalten, wenn man sie zu Classic-Zeiten zerstört hat?


Ja, kann man. Ich habe damals, als BC rauskam, aufgrund des Platzmangels in meiner Bank das Spinnenvieh weggeworfen und es eigentlich sofort bereut - habe dann vor ein paar Monaten auf gut Glück in nem Ticket gefragt, ob ichs wiederhaben kann und am nächsten Tag wars in der Post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sefer (5. Februar 2009)

Flämmling... Passt zum Schamanen^^


----------



## Nanonium (5. Februar 2009)

ich find meinen wolpertinger am besten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Mjoellnir- (5. Februar 2009)

finde eigentlich den Familiar der Kirin tor  ganz nett, wenn dan lauf ich grad mit dem rum, hat wenigstens ned jeder und ist auch nicht ganz so leicht zu bekommen. meine meinung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Khard (5. Februar 2009)

MURLOC FTW MRGWWWWLLLLL


----------



## Flachtyp (6. Februar 2009)

Ja, alle Welplinge sind nice, die Schwarze Tigerkatze auch. Bei den Welplingen haben alle zwar die gleiche Dropchance, aber die mobs von denen der grüne droppt ("Träumender Welpe" ?) aus den Sümpfen des Elend sind mit abstand die zahlenmäßig wenigsten. Somit ist er auch am schwersten zu bekommen. Wenn man alle gekillt hat muss man nämlich erstmal warten bis sie respawnen, und das dauert und macht die ganze Sache sehr zeitaufwändig.


----------



## Tade (6. Februar 2009)

Ich liebe meine Schnurri 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Bild ist ewas veraltet, zudem hatte ich damals einen doppelten Noggenfogger intus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mein neuer bester Freund ist der Jubling, aber der war bis jetzt leider fotoscheu^^

[attachment=6715:Ratte.jpg]


----------



## Dameon (6. Februar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> aber schön aufpassen, nur du und besoffene sehen den^^ auch erst vor kurzem bemerkt


Und Natürlich Deine Gruppenmitglieder. Wolpertinger is obercool^^


----------



## Pluto-X (6. Februar 2009)

Junger Grimmlingflitzer und Cobrajunges sind meine Favoriten.


----------



## Narulein (6. Februar 2009)

Mein aktuelles Lieblingspet ist der Familiar der Kirin Tor ^^ Einfach knuffig der kleine ... Ansonsten mein Glühwürmchen *cuddle*


----------



## Gilriad (6. Februar 2009)

Mein kleines feines Westfallhühnchen *g*
Kaum einer rennt mit ner Henne durch die Gegend, also mach ichs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daretina (6. Februar 2009)

das schönste was ich habe ist der Junge Grimmlingflitzer  =) *knuff*

freue mich aber schon auf mein 75tes haustier xD bald ist es soweit :>


----------



## ciaz (6. Februar 2009)

Suesseste Pet: Worgwelpe

Coolstes Pet: Flämmling (Mini Ragnaros <3) Hab ich leider nicht mit meinem Main. :\

Lieblingspet: Dunkelwelpling Das habe mit meinem ersten (und Main) Char beim leveln gefunden und wird seitdem (wenn ich denn dran denke) immer ausgefuehrt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rygel (6. Februar 2009)

richtig selten ist bald gar keins der pets mehr, seit es die erfolge gibt (denn jeder esel läuft ja schon mit allen pets rum). selbst der flusskrebs oder das glühwürmchen machen optisch nicht viel her.
das stinktier und das reh sind zwar geil zum posen, originell sind die aber bei weitem nicht. richtig selten sind wohl nur die promo-teile von blizz (murlocs) oder die teile aus der cola-kampagne in china etc.

mein favorit ist das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, aus dem einfachen grund weil ich es noch nicht habe. glitzert auch so schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Panador (6. Februar 2009)

Die seltensten Pets sind wohl noch die, die man übers TCG bekommt bzw die von Blizzcon etc.

Am coolsten find ich Frosty, hab ihn aber leider nich und da laufen ja auch nich wenige mit rum.

Ich hab meistens den Proto-Drachen-Welpen draußen oder den Kirin Tor Familiar, beide relativ selten, beide gefallen mir von all meinen Pets am besten. 
Streb zwar das 75er an, bin auch relativ kurz davor, aber das Reh werd ich wohl eher nich verwenden, is mir optisch einfach zu langweilig.


----------



## BrdDaSram (6. Februar 2009)

Blizzardbärenbaby  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das Vieh gibts so oft das es wiederrum keiner drausen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morpheeus (11. Februar 2009)

ich find den geisterhaften schädel eigtl ganz cool. und das blizzardbärenbaby weil das so niedlich aussieht wenn es sich hinsetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber nochmal zum westfallhuhn, ich bin hordler und hab versucht das huhn zu bekommen, aber es guckte mich nur an aber gab mir keine quest also denke ich geht das auf hordenseite wohl nicht mehr.


----------



## dannyl2912 (11. Februar 2009)

Ich finde Bananas und Lurky ganz süß und nett. Beide sind in meinem Besitz, wie auch so viele andere.

Bananas wird auf meinem Realm mit so der einzigste sein. Die Pets aus Wettbewerben und BlizzCons/WWIs sind da schon häufiger zu sehen.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (11. Februar 2009)

Ich finde das "Flattergeräusch" der meisten fliegenden Pets nach 5 Min. so nervig das ich was anderes auspacke.

Am liebsten habe ich immer noch Lurky draussen. Der Steptanz ist immer noch lustig.

Kolumbus finde ich auch noch lustig. Am Anfang hatte einige Angst er würde die Mobs pullen, so rannte der rum.


----------



## Kramak (11. Februar 2009)

Ich mag mein Westfallhuhn... als Hordler... auf nem PvP Server... garnet so einfach zu bekommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (11. Februar 2009)

ich mag am liebsten meinen "rak'shiri" aus winterquell - ich als hunter natürlich ^^
sonst den kolumbus und und das pet von zangarmarschen ... der mini flieger da

fg


----------



## Crystania (11. Februar 2009)

Hab mal von meinen Lieblingspets Fotos gemacht :-) Wollte eigentlich noch jedem n Herzchen überm Kopf bescheren, aber wollte nicht extra nach Dalaran porten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[attachment=6743:Crys_Pets.jpg]


----------



## Spaceflyer (11. Februar 2009)

also mein lieblingspet ist mein kampfgeist


[attachment=6744:WoWScrnS...9_121317.jpg]


----------



## Miatas (11. Februar 2009)

ich weiß jetzt nich ob es schon gesagt wurde (keine lust/zeit die ganzen vorherigen seiten zu lesen :> ), aber das schönste pet ist eindeutig der junge grimmlingflitzer aus feralas!
hat fast keiner und ist einfach unique 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deligor (11. Februar 2009)

Mein Lieblingspet ist der Präriehund...sieht einfach zu knuffig aus wenn er neben einem dicken Krieger steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die beiden Madenhackerjungen find ich auch Klasse, da sie so leicht über meinem Charakter fliegen und nicht ständig rumflattern wie die anderen Vogelpets. 

Mfg Del


----------



## Zangor (11. Februar 2009)

Der koffeinabhängige Kolumbus passt am Besten zu mir. Ansonsten noch der Magische Flusskrebs. Den Eisbären mag ich dahingegen nicht so, steht der Kolumbus noch für Kaffeejunkies, passt der Eisbär besser in eine Valiumkampagne.


----------



## sp4rkl3z (11. Februar 2009)

Ich hab freude am 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(beim drauf Klicken kommt ihr gleich zu 3D-Ansicht)


----------



## cap chaos (11. Februar 2009)

moin zusammen,

mein favorit ist und bleibt das mechanische eichhörnchen.... ich hab das viech mit lvl 20 geschenkt bekommen
seitdem hat das biest mehr bosse fallen sehen als jedes andere meiner pets und mit fast 4 jahren auf dem
buckel ist hat es auch die besten nerven^^



mfg 

cap


----------



## M3g4s (11. Februar 2009)

Für mich eindeutig die 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab sie mit dem Main ewigkeiten gefarmt nie gedroppt, dann mit dem Schurken da gequestet->erster Mob droppt die Katze


----------



## imbalol (11. Februar 2009)

Wolpertinger oder wie das heißt aus den Braufest Event.


----------



## Santa_Chief (11. Februar 2009)

Marienkaefer schrieb:


> Ich hab das Farmen nach 2 Stunden aufgegeben...
> Mir hat wer aus der Gilde meine beiden Welplinge gefarmt ^^




tzz frauen schmeicheln sich überall ein damit sie sachen kriegen >


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




btt : ich habe meinen worgwelpen seit classic zeiten den fand ich so knuddelig vor allem wenn man ihn im visier hatte und dann /glücklich gemahct hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Spriteschaff ist sehr glücklich mit Worgwelpe"


----------



## Eylo (11. Februar 2009)

Die coolsten Pets sind meiner Meinung nach:
- Mini Diabolo
- Murloc
- Geist des Sommers
- Schnurri die Ratte
- Mojo

Die seltensten Pets sind wohl:
- Ekelhafter Schlammling
- Grimmlingflitzer


Möchte die Gelegenheit hier nochmal nutzen um meinen Unmut über die Pet-Erfolg-Belohnung zum Ausdruck zu bringen.
Also bitte ein Stinktier und ein Reh als Belohnung ... da hätte ich echt was geileres erwartet!
z.B den geisterhaften Schädel der auch sehr cool ist für 75 Pets das wär nice gewesen aber Bambi ist wohl eher was für die kleinen Mädchen unter den Zockern.


----------



## Rygel (11. Februar 2009)

Eylo schrieb:


> Die seltensten Pets sind wohl:
> - Ekelhafter Schlammling
> - Grimmlingflitzer
> .



den *schlammling* kann man genau so erfarmen wie die drachenwelpen und das glühwürmchen auch. und ich glaube die Q-reihe (in feralas) für den *grimmlingflitzer* kann jeder machen, oder?

*mojo* konnte man wohl mal ganz easy erhalten, durch einen bug, der aber kurz darauf gefixt wurde. ist es mittlerweile als 80er eigentlich möglich ihn auch solo zu bekommen?


----------



## DeadSand (11. Februar 2009)

Jo moin.

Also mein lieblingspet is Die Teufelswache xD nene ma im ernst... mein lieblingspet is der Papagai. am liebsten hätten ich aber son murloc <.<


----------



## Kramak (11. Februar 2009)

Den Grimmlingsflitzer können nur Allianzler bekommen da die q der horde net zugänglich ist.


----------



## Rygel (11. Februar 2009)

Kramak schrieb:


> Den Grimmlingsflitzer können nur Allianzler bekommen da die q der horde net zugänglich ist.



ups, wusste ich nicht. damit liegen die hordis schon zwei pets (grimmlingsflitzer + westfallhuhn) zurück, oder?
vielleicht gibts ja bald mal das alterac-huhn oder den BG-flitzer, der ist dann für die allis nicht bzw. kaum zugänglich ^o^


----------



## general_chang (11. Februar 2009)

ich finde meinen wolpertinger immer noch am besten. Kriegt man ja beim braufest


----------



## Focht (11. Februar 2009)

also mein lieblingspet ist der kolumbus von der kinderwoche, einfach lustig der kleine


----------



## Kramak (11. Februar 2009)

Rygel schrieb:


> ups, wusste ich nicht. damit liegen die hordis schon zwei pets (grimmlingsflitzer + westfallhuhn) zurück, oder?
> vielleicht gibts ja bald mal das alterac-huhn oder den BG-flitzer, der ist dann für die allis nicht bzw. kaum zugänglich ^o^



Also ich habe als Hordler auf Eredar (PvP-Realm) das Westfall Huhn ^^ Ist nur ne sch... arbeit an das heran zukommen. Die q für das Huhn kannste net annehmen, aber das Huhn bekommt man trotzdem mit nem trick.


----------



## Dunkler Bruder (11. Februar 2009)

Mein Geist des Sommers  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Während dem Letzten Sonnenwendfest gefarmt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

